# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  نور حمزة

## الوسادة

*


صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة نور حمزة هي زوجة الأمير الأردني حمزة بن الحسين. وهي ابنة الأمير عاصم بن نايف من زوجته الأولى وقد ولدت في 6 أكتوبر عام 1982.

في 29 أغسطس 2003 تزوجت من الأمير حمزة 
بن عبد الله الأول و أصبحت تلقب بعد الزواج بنور حمزة، 



 وقد رزقها الله بنتا من زوجها الأمير حمزة بن الحسين أسموها الأميرة هيا بنت حمزة في 18 أبريل 2007.


مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كنت زمان احكي رح اتجوز الامير حمزة بس ما طلع من نصيبي  :31d13c231e:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]امورة هـ الاميرة
انا بحب شكلها .. بحسها طيبة كتير

الله يحفظهم


يسلمو على المعلومات :Smile: [/align]

----------


## دموع الغصون

[gdwl]تعريف رائع بسمو الاميرة نور الحمزه 
الوسادة  
مشكورة على التعريف الجميل والصور المميزة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية 
[/gdwl]

----------

